# MiniInTheBox (a Chinese gadget/gaming/electronics site)



## qqwref (Jan 7, 2011)

There's an interesting newish Chinese marketplace site called MiniInTheBox. I know people here don't tend to follow these kinds of things unless they have cubes on them (and this site doesn't), but I think it's an interesting site and it could be useful to some of you guys. They have a very large selection of stuff - electronic gadgets, connectors and accessories for Apple stuff and video game consoles, lasers, electronic-hobbyist tools and repair parts, etc. The site's organized pretty well, with various specialized categories, sorting, and reviews on the more popular items. There's even stuff like heated gloves, which could be useful for some wintertime cubers. There are some expensive and complex items (speakers, controllers, hard drives, ceiling lights) but also plenty of small cheap things. If you're wondering about the odd name - it's a sister site to LightInTheBox, which has a lot of larger and more expensive stuff, including many things that aren't even mildly related to electronics.

I made an order from them in December and it arrived in a few weeks, not bad at all considering that it was free shipping from China. I ordered a couple of very different items including a small green laser. The boxes were a little mashed from the journey, but I couldn't see any damage to the products themselves. Everything I got works fine and looks great (especially the transparent calculator, haha), like what you might get at an electronics store.

I haven't had any serious problems with this site or my order, so I don't know about their customer service or insurance policies. I've heard they have been spamming their site on various message boards, but I've looked into it a bit and I don't think it was intended as a scam, just an attempt to get free advertising. From experience and plenty of Googling, I'm pretty sure the site is legit. MiniInTheBox is relatively new, but LightInTheBox has been around for a while and has had pages on a couple social-networking sites (Facebook, Twitter, YouTube) for a while.

If you think you might be interested in the stuff they have for sale, I definitely recommend taking a look.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 7, 2011)

There's like one page of cube..

http://www.miniinthebox.com/index.p...subcat=1&search_in_description=0&keyword=cube

And they use generic names on their cubes like Dealextreme, >.<....


----------

